# tuscola county conservation club



## yankee (Jul 18, 2009)

not sure if this is the right forum for this, if not feel free to move it..
tuscola county conservation club in caro Mi is having there trophy shoot on sept 20th
100 targets thrown per gun
divided between doubles skeet
wobble trap-trap
a flurry
and maybe some crazy quail or 5 stand to be determined
40.00 buys the 100 targets and 10.00 get you a nice juicy steak with all the trimmings, steak of course will be grilled to your liking, in order for us to have enough steaks on hand please advise here or in a PM if your going to be there, and would like to shoot and have a steak after the shoot
come on you thumb bodies show me your shooting skills


----------

